# Erie eyes



## silverbullet (Apr 14, 2004)

Started the day early and headed ne from the beach at Sherrod, 23 fow and the waves and winds were terrible for the yak. Turned and headed West and pulled 30". Found cleaner water as the wind settled a bit and we worked over an area for 7 more eyes. Greens and purples at 40, 67 and 72 did the trick today. All 800 rr.


Sent from my C811 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## silverbullet (Apr 14, 2004)

Pic

Sent from my C811 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

Nice! It looks like you got a couple of really nice perch too.


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

When does the silver bullet and co kayak walleye charter starting up? Man you guys are good! 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## pipefitter42 (Nov 30, 2013)

Awesome job!


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Those are very very nice fish. Awesome job guys!


----------



## silverbullet (Apr 14, 2004)

Been tempted to buy another sot and rig it up, have a good number of people who want to try this 

Sent from my C811 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Saw em on FB as well. We'll have to get out sometime. My biggest was 30 3/8ths this year...was your 30 bigger than that? lol


----------



## Sumsickfisher (Jul 28, 2013)

Looks like the water is super calm


----------



## silverbullet (Apr 14, 2004)

Fish was right at 30. By the time we got back it was calm, there was some waves earlier in the morning as we got out to 23 fow


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Congratulations on a good catch! 

I was up there on Friday with weather predictions of 11 to 17 mph winds, that were going to be out of the S.W. When I arrived at 7:30 a.m. the winds were out of the N.W. at 40+ and 5 foot whitecaps.  Nuts!

So much for trusting the weather channels website.  I'll call one of the local marinas or bait shops next time.

Bowhunter57


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher (Aug 13, 2008)

Bowhunter go to http://www.nws.noaa.gov and look at the wave forecast before you go. It's the most reliable. Also look at the direction of the wind then look at google maps and you can sort of predict which area will be the calmest 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## GasFish26 (Aug 15, 2012)

How far out do you guys go?

I assume you were trolling on paddle power?

Amazing!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

Lima Eyecatcher said:


> Bowhunter go to http://www.nws.noaa.gov and look at the wave forecast before you go. It's the most reliable. Also look at the direction of the wind then look at google maps and you can sort of predict which area will be the calmest
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire



Maybe it's just me, but I can seem to figure out how to find any of the info you're referring to. I'm just not figuring out how to navigate that site, to find wave info.


----------



## keepinitreel (Apr 11, 2004)

Wow nice catch. You've got them dialed in. I went out of cranberry yesterday and got smacked with white perch and white bass. I tried reef runners but they did not work for me but I did catch 5 eyes.


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

JM....LimaEyeCatcher showed me the trick of this trade- just type in "nearshore marine forecast lake erie cleveland" into google. that's the info you will find on the site. then type "open water marine forecast lake erie cleveland" into google and that's the 5 days out forecast to look for. it changes about every day, but if its consistent and is 2 ft or less the day you go out, you'll be good to go!


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher (Aug 13, 2008)

Northern1 said:


> JM....LimaEyeCatcher showed me the trick of this trade- just type in "nearshore marine forecast lake erie cleveland" into google. that's the info you will find on the site. then type "open water marine forecast lake erie cleveland" into google and that's the 5 days out forecast to look for. it changes about every day, but if its consistent and is 2 ft or less the day you go out, you'll be good to go!


JM, Northern1 has it down or try http://www.nws.noaa.gov/om/marine/zone/gtlakes/clemz.htm 
With this one click on the zone you want to check out or click on ALL Zones for the Off Shore forecast


----------



## silverbullet (Apr 14, 2004)

Yes, all on paddle power. Ive been real Lucky or good with crankbaits the,last few years. Have seen few junk fish in relation to the amount of eyes this year. We usually fish about a mile or so 2 out. Most trips are within that 2 mile Mark but we do paddle over 10.

I use lakevision.com as start in both Huron and Cleveland cameras. Not always working though. Helps that I'm a mile from the lake and can cancel a trip pretty quickly .

Sent from my C811 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

silverbullet said:


> Yes, all on paddle power. Ive been real Lucky or good with crankbaits the,last few years. Have seen few junk fish in relation to the amount of eyes this year. We usually fish about a mile or so 2 out. Most trips are within that 2 mile Mark but we do paddle over 10.
> 
> I use lakevision.com as start in both Huron and Cleveland cameras. Not always working though. Helps that I'm a mile from the lake and can cancel a trip pretty quickly .
> 
> Sent from my C811 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


You guys have paddled 10 miles out? Or you paddle 10 miles in one day? 10 miles out would be crazy lol.


----------



## silverbullet (Apr 14, 2004)

10 total, never need to go out much past 2

Sent from my C811 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bobcatfisher (Aug 10, 2012)

Man, that looks like fun. I would love to come out with you guys sometime. I live in the Columbus area have a good set up yak, some walleye experience and would love to join you. Let me know if you are ever looking for another to fish with. I know there is safety in numbers on the big water. 



Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## silverbullet (Apr 14, 2004)

Always room for more....

Sent from my C811 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bobcatfisher (Aug 10, 2012)

Silverbullet, absolutely! Please let me know when you guys are going again. I can go during the week as well.


----------



## Bucho (Jun 28, 2007)

Wow I'm jealous, thats an awesome report silverbullet. Probably a stupid question, but where do you keep the walleye before you get your limit? Do you just stringer them up to your yak in the water?

I launched my yak out of Huntington yesterday and trolled for a couple hrs. Got a bunch of sheep, white bass & a 21" eye for supper. Was a little bit of a chop but a great afternoon otherwise. All caught on clown deep jr thunderstick


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

I went out of 72nd yesterday and caught a 27"








I have a cooler on my yak that I'm able too keep fish in. I've been out with silverbullet, he helped me catch my first ever walleye about a month ago. Great guy. I believe he has a hatch on his yak that he stores the fish in. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

